

GitHub language specific trends - bkenny
http://gitly.co/
You can grab a daily dose of what&#x27;s trending on GitHub for your favourite languages.
======
bkenny
Always wanted to be able to get a daily mail of whats trending on GitHub for
languages I'm interested in, Ruby and Objective-C.

So I built this. Hope it helps others.

~~~
isuraed
I'm surprised Github lacks this feature. Good job!

